# How long between finding donor and starting analogue ??



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi, 

I am with IVI - B, who found me a donor on 15th July.  

However they have told me not to start the synarel (analogue) until 1st August, which means I should be approaching egg collection (with donor) around 'end' August.

Is this normal, to stay on pill an extra few weeks before starting the analogue, or do you reckon it is because the clinic effectively closes until mid-August, and it is really to suit their clinic?

Would love to hear from anyone about this, and also anyone due to start stims around beginning August.

ALSO, how long is the 'average' between stopping the pill and donation day or transfer?

Nervous and a bit scared, now that it is approaching.

Jacqueline


----------

